# Broken chain



## SteveF (Oct 28, 2019)

Good evening! I broke the chain on a 60's Murray bike today and I'm trying to figure out exactly what size chains these bikes use. 1/2x1/8 or 1/2x3/32? I will either replace the entire chain or just look for the appropriate master link. 
Thank you

Steve


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2019)

Chain looks pretty rusted. I'd just replace it for 6-8 bucks. Coaster's take the 1/8" chain and 5-10 speeds take the 3/32" chain. You'll probably need a chain breaker/tool to size a new chain.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Chain looks pretty rusted. I'd just replace it for 6-8 bucks. Coaster's take the 1/8" chain and 5-10 speeds take the 3/32" chain. You'll probably need a chain breaker/tool to size a new chain.



Thank you


----------

